
Annotated walkthroughs of example Twilio applications - mkoble11
https://www.twilio.com/docs/tutorials
======
jarodreyes
Jarod from Twilio here. Twilio Tutorials are a new documentation format we're
releasing today. We heard from lots of Twilio developers, and non Twilio
developers that the way they best learned was just having a colleague run
through some code with them... a sort of annotated walkthrough of why and how
they built something. What we're launching today is straight from the brains
of hundreds of web developers who told us what they wanted. We hope it helps
pave the path to production, and we 'd love to hear what you think of it. If
you have any feedback for our team we'll be lurking on this post to field
questions and hear ideas.

